# Anyone familiar with 90V motors?



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I have acquired a Dayton 90V motor and DC speed control that I would like to use for something. The problem is that I've never dealt with 90 volt motors before and this has no wiring instructions so before I fry something, I came to the fountain of all knowledge HauntForum. Hopefully someone has a better understanding of this http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/MVC-112F.jpgthan I do. The motor is fairly heavy duty and only has two wires coming from it 1 Black 1 Red.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Can we get a couple of pictures of the motor, especially the service tag? Back in the Navy I had a lot of experience with motors (110v, 220v, and 400Hz) but don't recall ever seeing anything like that.

Hmm, that fuse looks a little wimpy for 110v stuff.

A quick search of Googs does return some hits, but they are small DC and it looks like they come with a 110V inverter.

Is it anything like this little guy?
Heavy Duty 90V DC Motor 36W + Speed controller ( 115/230V worldwide AC power )
http://batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1967


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I cant loo at the picture at work but it sounds like the HVAC motors we use definityly the serice tag would be helpful


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Here are few pics of the motor: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/MVC-113F.jpg http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/MVC-115F.jpg. I did temporarily connect 110v to the L1 and L2 terminals using a cut extension cord (12g) and the wires coming out of of the motor to the A1 & A2 terminals and it ran, but a little like it was struggling for juice. I'm also wondering about the SCR 1&2 terminals if they have anything to do with it. According to Grainger this is a recommended speed control for this motor. Hope any of this helps, I just want to be sure. Thanks for the info so far!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

While not being an expert on motors looks like a revesable motor for a continuos run like a conveyor something to play with lift a heavy lid maybe like a roll up door

low speed high torque
the control panel looks almost like a vacuum cleaner board
as long as you are careful it probabley has several wiring configurations


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

You hooked the motor directly up to AC or the control board? I hope it was the control board. I'd be careful about frying the thing while trying to get it to run.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I must agree with Matt. Pretty daring to connect that DC motor to AC power. I'm wondering if this 90V is intended for outside US use.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

*sniff* *sniff* do you smell hair burning? Naaaa, I connected 110V to the speed control then the speed control to the motor. No sparks, no tripping the circuit, but I did do that whole "Hold it as far away as possible while squinting" thing. I am going to try a more permanent connection tomorrow when I actually have a whole day to work on props. Finally!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Update: After connecting the wires to the terminals with a more substantial connection, the motor works fine. It was as simple as L1 & L2 and ground were the 110V into the speed controller A1 & A2 out to the motor.
I'm planning on using it to raise and lower a coffin lid via an irregular shaped cam.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hey I've got a nice conveyor gear motor. I think it is 90 volt also needs new brushes. my brother inlaw is going to find me a motor controler. man this thing has all kinds of grunt. enough torque there to break bones I'm sure.


----------

